# Zwischenkreisspannung reduzieren



## sps94 (6 Mai 2022)

Guten Abend,

ich soll einen Servomotor mit einer Spannung von (im besten Fall) 150 V betreiben. Das System soll mit einem Sinamics S120 realisiert werden.
Man kann laut Handbuch die Zwischenkreisspannung und damit die Ausgangsspannung auffgrund der Aufstellhöhe reduzieren, aber hier stellen sich noch einige Fragen:
Können alle Line Module die Zwischenkreisspannung variabel reduzieren? Kann man vielleicht auch das ALM mit einer Spannung unter 380 V einspeisen und damit die Zwischenkreisspannung reduzieren? Wie weit kann man die Zwischenkreisspannung maximal reduzieren?
Welche Module im Detail eingesetzt werden ist noch offen. Dass die Leistung des Motors bei gesenkter Spannung ebenfalls gesenkt wird, soll an dieser Stelle nicht weiter beachtet werden.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## zako (7 Mai 2022)

Du brauchst einen Trafo auf 3AC100V. 
Betrieb wäre außerhalb der Spezifikation (z.B. wie schauts dann mit CE- Kennzeichnung aus,  etc).
Falls die 80 oder 120 kW ALM verwendet werden soll, müssen extern 48V für die Lüfter zur Vergügung gestellt werden.
Natürlich hast Du nur noch ca. 25% der ALM- Typleistung.


----------



## sps94 (7 Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Da es sich zunächst mal um eine Versuchanlage handelt, ist alles was mir CE Kennzeichnung zu tun hat egal.

Meine Idee war ein Trafo 3AC 200 V und dann nach Handbuch vom 1FK2 die Zwischenkreisspannung so lange reduzieren, und ihm damit eine gewisse Höhe über NN vorzugaukeln (z.B. 6.000 m = 0,588), bis die Ausgangsspannung für den Kunden passt.

Im Listenhandbuch vom S120 steht beim p3510 zwar ein Wertebereich von 100...1.600 V, allerdings steht im Projektierungshandbuch eine min. Zwischenkreisspannung von 1,42 x Eingangsspannung.

Wie kann ich die Werte der Aufstellhöhe jetzt mit denen im Projektierungshandbuch übereinbringen?


----------



## zako (7 Mai 2022)

... indem Du einen Trafo nimmst.😉


----------



## sps94 (7 Mai 2022)

Alles klar. Die Zwischenkreisspannung kann ich dann noch mal im Wertebereich zwischen 1,42...2 x Eingangsspannung einregeln und somit auf die Ausgangsspannung Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Mai 2022)

sps94 schrieb:


> ... , allerdings steht im Projektierungshandbuch eine min. Zwischenkreisspannung von 1,42 x Eingangsspannung.


1,42 ist Wurzel aus 2, genauer 1,4142136.
Das ist der UmrechnungFaktor, um aus dem EffektivWert einer sinusförmigen WechselSpannung den SpitzenWert der WechselSpannung zu berechnen. Wenn die WechselSpannung gleichgerichtet und der SpitzenWert gespeichert wird (so, wie es beim Zwischenkreis der Fall ist) und man den SpannungsAbfall am Gleichrichter vernachlässigt, kann man so die ZwischenkreisSpannung aus dem EffektivWert der WechselSpannung berechnen. Was sagt mir also die Angabe "Zwischenkreisspannung von 1,42 x Eingangsspannung"? Eigentlich gar nichts (Überraschendes).
Warum aber eine "*min.* ZwischenkreisSpannung von 1,42 x Eingangsspannung"?
Wenn eine Rückspeisung in den Zwischenkreis erfolgt oder die SpannungsQuelle eine höhere LeerlaufSpannung als die NennSpannung hat, dann wird die ZwischenkreisSpannung natürlich höher. Auch das ist nichts Überraschendes.
Wahrscheinlich soll mir das nur sagen, wenn ich eine ZwischenkreisSpannung von mindestens x V benötige, muss ich ihn mit einer WechselSpannung von mindestens x V / 1,4142136 versorgen.



sps94 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Werte der Aufstellhöhe jetzt mit denen im Projektierungshandbuch übereinbringen?


Aus der Aufstellhöhe folgt zunächst einmal, dass die Dichte der Luft eine andere sein könnte, als die für die bestimmte technische Daten (oft "stillschweigend") spezifiziert sind.
Das dürfte in erster Linie die KühlLeistung von Gebläsen in Umrichtern oder Motoren betreffen bzw. die WärmeMenge, die die Geräte durch Konvektion abführen können.
Das beeinflusst aber auch die IsolationsEigenschaften der Luft und damit den erforderlichen MindestAbstand zwischen elektrischen Leitern, damit keine FunkenÜberschläge stattfinden.
Frag doch mal beim Hersteller der FUs und der Motoren an, welche Daten sich für Dich relevant wie stark ändern, wenn die Geräte in der Höhe x betrieben werden müssen.
Dann wird für Dich allerdings die max. ZwischenkreisSpannung relevant und nicht nur die min. ZwischenkreisSpannung.
Und wahrscheinlich wird der "Spielraum" zwischen max. und min. ZwischenkreisSpannung kleiner.


zako schrieb:


> ... indem Du einen Trafo nimmst.😉


Vermutlich benötigst Du dann einen Trafo mit mehreren AusgangsSpannungen ("Anzapfungen"), damit Du die Spannung zum Zwischenkreis besser anpassen kannst ...


----------



## Plan_B (7 Mai 2022)

Blöde Frage:
Willst Du wirklich die ZKS reduzieren oder genügt die Anpassung der Motornennspannung in den Parametern?
Dann wäre ja lediglich zu prüfen, ob die Isolation des Motors der auftretenden Spitzenspannung gewachsen ist.
Ggf. wäre dann ein Sinusfilter hilfreich.


----------



## sps94 (7 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Willst Du wirklich die ZKS reduzieren oder genügt die Anpassung der Motornennspannung in den Parametern?
> Dann wäre ja lediglich zu prüfen, ob die Isolation des Motors der auftretenden Spitzenspannung gewachsen ist.
> Ggf. wäre dann ein Sinusfilter hilfreich.


Im Endeffekt läuft es darauf hinaus, aber die Motornennspannung soll in den möglichen Grenzen so variabel wie möglich bleiben und das natürlich einstellbar über die angehängte Sinumerik.
Deshalb wäre es nach meiner Recherche am besten zu realisieren über das ALM.


----------



## zako (7 Mai 2022)

Also solche Anwendugen  kenne ich nur wenn jemand seinen Motor z.B. im Vakuum betreiben möchte, aber  bestimmt nicht um die Motornennspannung abzubilden. Keine Ahnung was Du da vor hast.


----------



## sps94 (8 Mai 2022)

Der Motor soll tatsächlich im Vakuum betrieben werden, aber mit der Besonderheit, das er in jedem Druckbereich von 10e-4 mbar bis 10e3 mbar laufen soll. Momentan ist es so, dass zwischen 10...80 mbar je nach Motor Überschläge zünden.
Allerdings wird in jedem Druckbereich die maximal mögliche Leistung benötigt. Das ist auch mit handelsüblichen Motoren + Fu's abzubilden nur der Bereich zwischen 10...80 mbar macht Sorgen in der Umsetzung.


----------



## NBerger (12 Mai 2022)

Blöde Frage: Warum sollte es zu "Überschlägen" kommen? In was für einem Medium befindet sich der Motor?

P.S.: Reine Neugier...


----------



## Plan_B (12 Mai 2022)

Das ist schnell erklärt:
Du hast immer irgendwelche freien Ladungsträger.
Unter Normaldruck werden die recht schnell abgebermst und können keine Ionisationskaskade auslösen, da die Aufprallenergie recht klein ist.
Unter verringertem Luftdruck (=geringere Teilchendichte) sieht das anders aus, da die "Beschleunigungsstrecken" länger werden. Es werden größere Geschwindigkeiten erreicht, was beim Aufprall auf anderen Teilchen dann zum herausschlagen von Elektronen führen kann. Das wird dann zur Ionisationskaskade.
Unter Hochvakuum wiederum ist die Zahl der freien Ladungsträger zu gering. Deshalb das oben beobachtete Druckband, in dem das passiert.

Der Effekt nimmt mit steigender Höhe über NN zu, da zusätzliche Ladungsträger durch die kosmische Strahlung erzeugt werden. Deshalb in größeren Höhen vergrößerete Luftisolationsabstände.

Woher jetzt die Beschleunigung der Ladungsträger kommt, muss ich Dir aber nicht erklären


----------



## Plan_B (12 Mai 2022)

sps94 schrieb:


> Der Motor soll tatsächlich im Vakuum betrieben werden, aber mit der Besonderheit, das er in jedem Druckbereich von 10e-4 mbar bis 10e3 mbar laufen soll.


Ist das dann ein dafür spezifizierter Motor oder wollt ihr das mit nem Standardmotor machen?


----------



## s_kraut (12 Mai 2022)

Motor im Vakuum .. damit ist man recht schnell mit der bestimmunsgemäßen Verwendung von industriellem Standardequipment raus und findet seine Kuh auf dünnem Eis fernab der Weide.
Jetzt lese ich noch freie Ladungsträger und Zündung.
Klingt spannend! Schreib mal noch ein wenig genauer, was du da vor hast!


----------



## sps94 (13 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ist das dann ein dafür spezifizierter Motor oder wollt ihr das mit nem Standardmotor machen?


Es soll mit einem Standardmotor (wahrscheinlich 1FK2) versucht werden. Nach längerer Suche gibt es keinen Hersteller, der eine Zusage für diese Spezifikation gibt.


----------



## sps94 (13 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Motor im Vakuum .. damit ist man recht schnell mit der bestimmunsgemäßen Verwendung von industriellem Standardequipment raus und findet seine Kuh auf dünnem Eis fernab der Weide.
> Jetzt lese ich noch freie Ladungsträger und Zündung.
> Klingt spannend! Schreib mal noch ein wenig genauer, was du da vor hast!


Viel mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen. Wurde vom Kunden so gewünscht. Da es sich jedoch um eine Versuchanlage für den Eigenbedarf handelt, kommt ein von keiner Seite aus auf eine CE Kennzeichnung oder der Gleichen an.


----------



## Plan_B (13 Mai 2022)

sps94 schrieb:


> kommt ein von keiner Seite aus auf eine CE Kennzeichnung oder der Gleichen an


Ich hab grad Zweifel, ob "keine Seite" wirklich richtig ist. Aber ich bin nicht realitätsfremd.


----------

